# IOM - Concession fares for migrants



## shawais (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I am sure many of already aware of IOM about cocession fares ... see this link 
IOM - Concession Fares

anyone tried this? how much cocession they offer and what is there service fee? Any idea?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

shawais said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sure many of already aware of IOM about cocession fares ... see this link
> IOM - Concession Fares
> ...


Yes got my ticket through them. IOM islamabad.
60,000 including there fee with Emirates LHE-DXB-SYD on 17 feb 2012. 
40Kg Luggage plus 7 kg hand carry


----------



## shawais (Sep 30, 2010)

immiseeker said:


> Yes got my ticket through them. IOM islamabad.
> 60,000 including there fee with Emirates LHE-DXB-SYD on 17 feb 2012.
> 40Kg Luggage plus 7 kg hand carry


Great ... :clap2:

looking at ur case dates ... i think i should be expecting their response by October this year ...


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

immiseeker said:


> Yes got my ticket through them. IOM islamabad.
> 60,000 including there fee with Emirates LHE-DXB-SYD on 17 feb 2012.
> 40Kg Luggage plus 7 kg hand carry



dear member

Please advice as to how you managed to contact them ?

I sent an e-mail to IOM Australia, in reply I got phone numbers of their Isb office.

I have been trying to call them for hours and no one is answering ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi shawais, 

we used IOM as well - from Europe. Ticket price was about the same as the flight the we found with British Airways but we got an upgrade to Emirates plus extra luggage allowance. Well worth it!

All the best, 
Monika


----------

